# Alternative drug - needed quickly!



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
We went to Greece for egg donation and hugely excited and nervous as we got a BFP on Friday. Just been sorting drugs to continue with,  until 12 weeks when all hopefully will be good. All the other drugs are fine but I am having a once weekly progesterone jab - Proluton Depot 250mg, the UK pharmacist doesn't appear to have an equivalent and it wouldn't get here from Greece quick enough. I hoped I could ask a pharmacist on here but it's now a read only thread The ingredient is Hydroxyprogesterone. Wondering if someone on here might know or whether I should post elsewhere on the forum? 
[/size]
[/size]Any suggestions would be great, thank you, getting a bit worried as need it by Monday   
xxx


----------

